# Proud of my SHOWLINE boy



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So proud of my boy! Brought him to the IPO club today to see if he had it in him. Not gonna lie, I was SO NERVOUS for him and did not think he was going to have the right drives and everything for this. He proved me wrong! He did excellent for his first time, had nice bites, good drive, and he loves to bite!  I was told he has a great temperament, and that makes me so happy! It is awesome having someone who really knows this breed tell me these things about my dog. He wasnt overly interested in all the other dogs in the other cars, or the people, he did well being separated from me too, which has been an issue for us. 

So, Berlin is a schutzhund dog in training now  Of course, I have so much to learn, but I am ready for the challenge. Just so very happy that my showline GSD is well rounded, and does have the ability to work. 

I'm really excited to begin this journey with my boy, and see where we can go. I am also so very fortunate to be able to learn from people who are so experienced with this breed and this sport.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good boy Berlin!! :congratulations: And congratulations to you as well


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats to you both! 

Go SLs!

Duke was ready to go beat some butt if anyone made fun of Berlin being a SL!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Way to go Berlin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone 



TrickyShepherd said:


> Congrats to you both!
> 
> Go SLs!
> 
> Duke was ready to go beat some butt if anyone made fun of Berlin being a SL!


LOL! Berlin says thanks to Duke for having his back!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That's exciting  Also nice they didn't dismiss him straight away for being a Showline


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Cookie Von Chomp'nStein approves!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!!

I was reading in one of 'those' threads in the breeding section about how a posters workingline dog settles nicely in the house but get the collars and leads out to go train and they start bouncing off the walls (which is all good and cool in my book)....

Except I thought, wait a minute, my showline girlie does the same thing, when it's time to go to train she starts doing flips!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome Katie! Way to go Berlin, he's going to be showing the other dogs how's it's done in no time, lol!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great news!! Sounds like your pup will help dispel some misconceptions. A good dog is a good dog, pedigree can be irrelevant. 

Have fun!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I was reading in one of 'those' threads in the breeding section about how a posters workingline dog settles nicely in the house but get the collars and leads out to go train and they start bouncing off the walls (which is all good and cool in my book)....
> 
> Except I thought, wait a minute, my showline girlie does the same thing, when it's time to go to train she starts doing flips!


Haha yep, my showline boy is the same way. And actually he doesnt really settle nicely in the house quite yet (unless he has had ALOT of exercise and we have had a super busy day, like yesterday) I hate when people generalize and say that show lines are lower drive dogs, settle in the house etc......because mine is not!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I was reading in one of 'those' threads in the breeding section about how a posters workingline dog settles nicely in the house but get the collars and leads out to go train and they start bouncing off the walls (which is all good and cool in my book)....
> 
> Except I thought, wait a minute, my showline girlie does the same thing, when it's time to go to train she starts doing flips!



That's how Duke is too. He's amazing in the house.... until you bring the leash, tug, or ball out. Then he goes nuts!! On the field he's full of energy and drive.. but we can also relax in the house. Duke knows the way to training and cries almost the whole way. Once we turn a specific corner, he starts going crazy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah Duke!

I have begun to suspect these guys know the way to our various training venues too! I thought, no, they can't possibly judge from inside a crate inside a car but they do!!





TrickyShepherd said:


> That's how Duke is too. He's amazing in the house.... until you bring the leash, tug, or ball out. Then he goes nuts!! On the field he's full of energy and drive.. but we can also relax in the house. Duke knows the way to training and cries almost the whole way. Once we turn a specific corner, he starts going crazy!


----------

